# RoadBikeReview Ride Sponsored by Integrate Performance Fitness August 24th



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

On Sunday August 24th, Al and Jamii from Integrate Performance Fitness will be leading a joint RoadBikeReview and Integrate Performance Fitness ride starting from their Studio.

Los Altos Ave
R on Edith
R on Fremont
L on Concepion
R on Purrissima
Left on Arastradero
L on Page Mill
R on Arastradero
L on Alpine
R on Portola (REGROUP)
L on Portola
R on Mtn Home to Canada (QUICK ROBERTS STOP FOR WATER)
***OPTIONAL***
Canada to the pedestrian 280 over pass 
L on Ralston that turns into Polhemus
L on Bunker Hill
L on 35 
L on 92
***END OPTIONAL***
R on Canada
R on Olive Hill
L on Albion
R on Manuella
R on Kings
L on Tripp (REGROUP)
R on Woodside Rd/84 
L on Portola 
R on Portola
L on Alpine (REGROUP)
R on Junipero Serra to Foothill
L on Edith
R on Los Altos Ave
R on El Camino
L on Del Medio
R on Fayette


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

maps...

Part I: http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/mountain-view/31910311
Part II: http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/mountain-view/106085421 

Approximately 48 miles without the optional route, and 52 with the optional route.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

August 34th? I would go but I can't seem to put it on my calendar 

what time? My GF is visiting me that week so I may drag her along for the ride.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

whatcha talking about 34th? have you gone mad?

I think it's 9am, but I'll let Al confirm...


----------



## pineapplebob (Aug 26, 2006)

*More pavement?*

You will force me to keep a road bike up here - is that what you're trying to pull here , although the Scott Contessa was a "sweet" ride...


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

pineapple bob gonna make another appearance! :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Doors open at 8am for pre-ride eats/caffeine and a 9am SHARP departure time!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Al, are there multiple groups like always?


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

But of course! For those of you who need directions, the studio is located at 2624 Fayette Drive. We are the 4th driveway on the right after you turn onto Fayette Dr. Look for the red doors and navy blue awning.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

damn... My GF's trip will be delayed for 1 day. I will still try to go. There are two NOOBs I'll try to drag along on the ride. They have fast bikes but not so fast legs. Good guys though.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I really wanted to make this ride but it looks like my wife's mother-in-law has to be at OAK for her 12:50 flight and I've been informed I need to be home by 9:30-ish. I guess it's going to be another solo ride for me.


----------



## jack650 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the ride, guys. That was pretty fun. Including the VeloViet spat and toil up Bunker Hill.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

what happened with the veloviets?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

good ride.
I overslept due to watching the Olympic B-ball men's final at 2am and had to catch the ride by riding the route backward. 
Where were you Thien?


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

I had a fun little bonk after one of the sprints, so I was off the back when the festivities took place. From what I understand it sounded like a simple "car back" would have kept new friends from being made. 

By the time I pulled up to Roberts (about 5 minutes back), our group was well on their way to Bunker Hill and the other group appeared to be back on track to having a good time enjoying themselves on the bike.


----------



## jack650 (Jul 2, 2008)

Several of us were wondering about Bunker Hill's grades. I found this on Stanford Cycling:

Bunker Hill Drive (9%) This hill starts at Polhemus Road along Crystal Springs appendix loop west of San Mateo. It starts out rather gently, with plenty of flatteners. Most of the serious climbing is in the last few hundred meters, where it steadily rises at a 14-16% grade. Since overall climbing distance is 0.55 mi, the average grade is not so bad. Beyond the crest, it has a short drop, crosses over 280, and meets with Skyline Blvd. In the reverse direction it could be used to shorten the Crystal Springs loop, but make sure your brakes are in good shape.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

We squeezed by on the left as they were riding 3-wide on Mountain Home. One of their riders took offense, jumped up to our group, and proceeded to weave back and forth across the yellow line while chewing one of us out. I don't know if there was proper warning in that incident or not, but one of their riders refused to get to the right later on when I said, "on your left," and even tried to accelerate to keep me from passing.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

kwc said:


> We squeezed by on the left as they were riding 3-wide on Mountain Home. One of their riders took offense, jumped up to our group, and proceeded to weave back and forth across the yellow line while chewing one of us out. I don't know if there was proper warning in that incident or not, but one of their riders refused to get to the right later on when I said, "on your left," and even tried to accelerate to keep me from passing.


Whoa. WHAT? Who were these people?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Whoa. WHAT? Who were these people?


Yeah, I don't get it. You passed on the left, and they were P.O.'ed? Why wasn't that OK? Did you flip them off or something?

One of the nice things about the ensuing winter? The thinning that occurs on the regular routes.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

I wasn't the one being chewed out, so I only got the summary. The sketchy part was someone else in our group got shouldered towards the yellow line while passing. Hot tempers on a Sunday ride.

I think they just didn't like the way Al smells.


----------

